# new display cabinet



## Oldihtractor (May 17, 2009)

Picked up the nice cabinet measures 8 foot long @ a local auction yesterday for a big 30.00  Also got another that has old doors with wavy glass 7 foot tall by 8 foot long  but it still disassembled as I had to take it apart to get it out of the house.. Got it for the low price of 15.00 as no one wanted to take it apart!!    Will be able to fit a major amout of bottles in  them !!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice!I always thought about putting lights in a cabinet like this.


----------



## LC (May 18, 2009)

Super nice cabinet for bottles , and you got it for a great price . Will look forward to seeing your bottles displayed in it .


----------



## Oldihtractor (May 18, 2009)

Filled the first one


----------



## Oldihtractor (May 18, 2009)

240 nj milks in there


----------



## Oldihtractor (May 18, 2009)

The top


----------



## Just Dig it (May 18, 2009)

I like that old hi tractor aint no prissy boy with his bottles = ) they arent tucked away in their own nicely painted room ..he has them in his garage ..with the oil and wrenches...(cheers to you old hi tractor) and nice shelf.i like the light stain on it


----------



## epackage (May 18, 2009)

Hi Oldihtractor, I am also in jersey and will keep an eye out for what you collect. If you run across any Paterson New Jersey bottles I would appreciate it if you could let me know, I only collect Paterson, Totowa, West Paterson and Little Falls items. Great group you have there.
     Best Wishes,
                         Jim


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 18, 2009)

John, I wish I had a nice barn to put my bottles in.I just have my PRISSY BOY house.So sorry for those of us who want our bottles to look good.By the way, I work for an excavating company running a dozer.Prissy enough for you?Before that, I ran a shovel for 10 years. Again, very nice cabinet Oldihtractor.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 18, 2009)

I really didnt mean any Offense by my statment ... i wasnt saying that people shouldnt pamper and protect their bottles.i was just saying that with a name like oldhitractor..im glad hes living up to his name ..hes got them in his garage where im sure he spends alot of his time.THose oil stains got on the floor somehow = ) i saw the Him id a tractor engine a few posts back like it was a bromo..sorry if i offended you..if your looking for an argument im here for bottles..


----------



## junkyard jack (May 18, 2009)

Great looking display!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 18, 2009)

Just trying to fit in.not looking for an argument.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 18, 2009)

in that case hello im eric =)  and sry oldhitractor..great display ..let the good times roll


----------



## Oldihtractor (May 19, 2009)

Eric     I take no offense to the comments on my bottles being in my shop.. I spend more waking hours in there than my house... I have rebuilt many early teen and ought year tractors out there. as well as keep my race motorcycles  serviced..   Plus I have no more room in my house for any more bottles etc..    And this cabinet is way too big for my old farm house..     Enjoy  John


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Eric, I`m Tom.I really would love to build a barn/shed out back for my bottles,Tonkas and furniture.Something I could keep my logsplitter and lawnmower in also.Something like Oldihtractors setup.Maybe someday.


----------

